# supprimer des podcasts



## koin ! (22 Mars 2015)

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais savoir comment supprimer des podcasts sur mon ipad ?

merci !


----------



## adixya (22 Mars 2015)

Si tu parles de l'appli Apple, il faut prendre le réglage "supprimer les épisodes lus".

Après tu écoutes les podcasts jusqu'au bout, ou tu les marques comme étant lus et tu attends 24 h, ça se fait automatiquement.
Il n'y a pas moyen de les supprimer directement comme les photos par exemple.


----------



## koin ! (22 Mars 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse adixya. Puis ce que tu parles de photos justement, ça m'interesse, je n'ai pas trouvé non plus comment supprimer plusieurs photos en même temps sur l'ipad... si tu sais faire je veux bien que tu me dise !


----------



## adixya (22 Mars 2015)

Alors la suppression de photos en masse, ce n'est pas possible depuis l'iPad, ou alors ça met beaucoup de temps puisqu'on doit sélectionner les photos une par une.

En revanche, il y a plusieurs méthodes pour contourner ce problème.

Si tu as un PC tu peux brancher l'iPad et aller supprimer les fichiers à la main dans le dossier DCIM (sous réserve que les photos ne soient pas réparties dans plein de dossiers dans lesquels il faudra aller pour en supprimer le contenu).

Si tu as un Mac, tu peux utiliser le logiciel "transfert de fichiers" en branchant l'iPad dessus, tu sélectionnes toutes les photos avec un cmd+a je pense, et tu cliques sur le panneau sens interdit.


----------



## koin ! (23 Mars 2015)

merci adixya ! donc en résumé (j'ai un mac) apple n'a pas prévu de pouvoir supprimer des photos par lot de plusieurs ? faut acheter un logiciel pour ça ?... et bien c'est bien de la m.... l'ipad...


----------



## adixya (23 Mars 2015)

koin ! a dit:


> merci adixya ! donc en résumé (j'ai un mac) apple n'a pas prévu de pouvoir supprimer des photos par lot de plusieurs ? faut acheter un logiciel pour ça ?... et bien c'est bien de la m.... l'ipad...


Ben c'est pas l'iPad en particulier, c'est ios qui ne propose pas de suppression de masse, ça inclue donc l'iPhone. Par contre tu peux bel et bien supprimer plusieurs photos d'un coup, mais en les sélectionnant une par une puis en supprimant le groupe de photos sélectionnées, ça c'est tout à fait possible.
Je ne parlais que du cas ou sélectionner toutes les photos à supprimer prendrait trop de temps car elles sont trop nombreuses, car je pensais que c'est ce que tu demandais, vu que c'est le cas le plus problématique, vu qu'il n'y a pas de bouton "sélectionner tout".

Et le logiciel en question (transfert de photos) est totalement gratuit et inclu dans le mac et est prévu pour ça, donc au final pas la peine de s'emporter.

Ah j'oubliais, si tu vas dans les moments, tu peux sélectionner les groupes de photos classés par moments, ça va un peu plus vite que de les sélectionner une par une.

Si tu jettes cette merde d'iPad a la poubelle, donne moi ton adresse que je vienne le récupérer


----------



## koin ! (23 Mars 2015)

merci pour les infos.. je pense que l'on ne s'était pas compris en effet ! bon par contre je suis un peu "mal comprenant" car je n'ai pas compris comment sélectionner plusieurs images sur l'ipad ...
Je trouve le logiciel "transfert d'images" (et non "de fichiers"), mais là pas moyen de supprimer les images sélectionnées. Je peux juste les importer sur le mac...
Et pour "moment" je ne vois pas comment sélectionner plusieurs images en même temps et faire la suppression...
Désolé mais je suis vraiment pas "nouvelles technologies compatible" apparemment


----------



## adixya (23 Mars 2015)

Il y a pas un panneau sens interdit en bas ?


----------



## koin ! (23 Mars 2015)

heuu non... dommage qu'on ne puisse pas insérer une image sans qu'elle soit chez un hébergeur d'image...


----------



## lineakd (23 Mars 2015)

@koin, pour la suppression des photos sur l'iPad, regarde ceci:


----------



## koin ! (23 Mars 2015)

haaa ! voilààà ! merci lineakd ! moi je ne savais même pas faire la sélection "fastidieuse" du début du tuto ! Et en fait c'est celle là qui m’intéresse ! Merci encore à vous deux !


----------



## adixya (23 Mars 2015)

Ah ok, c'est ça que tu voulais !!!!


----------



## koin ! (23 Mars 2015)

oui, ou l'autre méthode, m'en fiche je voulais juste pouvoir supprimer plusieurs photos à la fois !


----------

